# Technique Lines



## yorkshirelad (Apr 17, 2011)

I've always been perplexed at to why technique lines are practised the way they are. One guy faces the line and does the technique while everyone one else waits as the line gets shorter. The waiting in line results in a tremendous amount of training time being lost.

This style of line differs from the format I was used to in the studio I trained at in Dublin. We would all chose a partner. Then we would form two lines, one was designated the attacker and one was designated the defender. The technique would be called out and one line would perform it. This would remain the case, until that line had covered all the techniques in a particular belt. Then the line would bow o one another and the attackers would become the defenders, and the process would be repeated.

Now, the one line method does have its benefits. Each student can observe their fellow students method of execution and use this as a learning tool. The instructor can also observe each student and make the necessary adjustments. The drawback are, that each student spends much of the time waiting to perform the technique  and spends most of the time observing rather than actually training the technique.

The two line method is useful, as more of the syllabus is covered in a shorter amount of time, the student is constantly drilling the techniques and spontaneity is improved, especially when the techniques are called out of sequence, or when techniques against one certain attack are called out. The drawbacks are, the instructor cannot observe each student practise their technique and therefore mistakes can be easily missed to the detriment of the students progress and the student is unable to observe his fellow students and learn from their motion.

My suggestion of an improved line is this; have two lines of students perform one technique until the number of students in the line is finished and then move on to the next technique. If there are two lines of eight students, then the technique is performed eight times, so that the instructor can observe the motion of each of the students, when the first iterration is complete then the line of atackers become the defenders and the process is repeated. It would be even more beneficial if, after each repetition of the technique, the students rotated by stepping to the left, so that each student got to work the technique against different people.

I really believe that the technique lines I've seen in the US can be greatly improved to benefit the student. Waiting in line may be a necessity in the grocery store, but it shouldn't happen while training.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 17, 2011)

Personally, I use a variety of methods in teaching and training.  I'll do line drills where one person is the defender, and as the line moves, they face each person in class, and rotate everyone through the defender.  This exercise lets each person see different approaches, lets them watch & learn from the other's actions, and lets me really concentrate on what's happening.  

I'll also have everyone pair up, and have them practice as I move around the group.  Sometimes, I'll have them alternate on their own, other times I'll call the changes.  The catch here is I have less control and can only really watch one pair at a time.

Another drill I use is to set up two lines, have everyone do the technique, and move one line or the other around to cycle people through.  (I think this is the idea you're suggesting.)  Again, I don't have the ability to concentrate on what people are doing as easily, but they're also changing around and seeing different looks.  I do have more control on what they're doing...

In either of the last two, another instructional challenge is making sure both sides get equal practice!  It's really, really easy to call 5 for one side, then only 3 for the other (or worse...  I've seen instructors forget to change sides.)


----------



## Inkspill (Apr 18, 2011)

I like repeating the technique a couple of times so I can work out the kinks. 

technique line, partners, whichever, as long as I can execute the technique at least twice before switching.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 19, 2011)

Inkspill said:


> I like repeating the technique a couple of times so I can work out the kinks.
> 
> technique line, partners, whichever, as long as I can execute the technique at least twice before switching.


Sometimes, the goal is to get it right the first time.  Then -- you can try again when your turn comes up again.  But, generally, I give people 3 attempts... then rotate.  And I'm not above having someone do it again to address a particular issue or point.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 19, 2011)

The time spent not doing the tech is time to watch how others are doing it.


----------



## Inkspill (Apr 19, 2011)

my goal is get it right the first time, as my skill level progresses less corrections are needed as I get it correctly more and more, like carving a tiger from a block of wood, it starts as a block of random wood, and slowly takes shape, every cut and divot, it has the shape of the tiger, and then some details, and eventually it looks just like a tiger anyway.. : ]  



jks9199 said:


> Sometimes, the goal is to get it right the first time. Then -- you can try again when your turn comes up again. But, generally, I give people 3 attempts... then rotate. And I'm not above having someone do it again to address a particular issue or point.


----------



## MJS (Apr 19, 2011)

yorkshirelad said:


> I've always been perplexed at to why technique lines are practised the way they are. One guy faces the line and does the technique while everyone one else waits as the line gets shorter. The waiting in line results in a tremendous amount of training time being lost.
> 
> This style of line differs from the format I was used to in the studio I trained at in Dublin. We would all chose a partner. Then we would form two lines, one was designated the attacker and one was designated the defender. The technique would be called out and one line would perform it. This would remain the case, until that line had covered all the techniques in a particular belt. Then the line would bow o one another and the attackers would become the defenders, and the process would be repeated.
> 
> ...


 
I agree with what you said about standing around, especially when you're dealing with kids.  I used to do the tech lines the way you initially described....1 person doing the tech, the others standing, waiting to attack, then cycle thru, etc.  But now, I prefer the other way you mention....2 lines, everyone facing a partner.


----------



## Doc (Apr 22, 2011)

Interesting, but there's nothing that says you can only use one method. I personally use three types, depending upon what I want from students. Sometime the "traditional" technique line is best precisely because students have the time to observe what others do and repeat the technique until it is their turn. Third party observation is part of the learning process, and is not a bad thing regardless of the ages of students. 

Than I have my number two line, where students square off with each other and each does the technique one or more times back and forth, before rotating to a new partner to repeat or to a new technique. 

Last is a number three line, when the other two versions have driven the information home and students are supposed to be confident. In a number three line, a student at the front of the line must perform the technique on the entire line in rapid succession, one after another, until the next person in line does the same. 

All three methods have validity, and we use all three at various time for various lessons.


----------



## Inkspill (Apr 22, 2011)

we also use a random attacker and attack type of "line", but that's for formulation phase stuff


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 23, 2011)

pretty much how i use tech lines too




Doc said:


> Interesting, but there's nothing that says you can only use one method. I personally use three types, depending upon what I want from students. Sometime the "traditional" technique line is best precisely because students have the time to observe what others do and repeat the technique until it is their turn. Third party observation is part of the learning process, and is not a bad thing regardless of the ages of students.
> 
> Than I have my number two line, where students square off with each other and each does the technique one or more times back and forth, before rotating to a new partner to repeat or to a new technique.
> 
> ...


----------

